# Any tips for 20-hour drive?



## meredith33 (Oct 15, 2003)

Tomorrow night, my husband and I will be driving to Florida. We live in Indiana, so it will be about a 20-hour drive. Has anyone else had to be in the car for this long period of time? We don't plan to stop and stay at a hotel, we plan to drive straight through. I always have to drive, but I realize that I won't be able to on this long of a trip. Should I take sleeping pills? I will gladly take any suggestions. I am going to bring reading material, but I am so worried.


----------

